# Help With My Fursona



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

Hey guys. I recently joined up here on the forums and I'm in need of a fursona. Judging by some online tests I've taken and some thinking, I've narrowed my species down to a wolf or fox. I'm having a hard time deciding on which and creating the actual fersona once I do since I cannot draw to save my life. Can anyone help?!


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Nov 14, 2016)

Well take a number and wait behind the other 5.8m fox and wolf fursonas because it's gonna be an easy sailing!


Just be yourself like a true man


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

Sergei Sóhomo said:


> Well take a number and wait behind the other 5.8m fox and wolf fursonas because it's gonna be an easy sailing!
> 
> 
> Just be yourself like a true man



Yeah, that's the other thing. There are a crap ton of the wolf/fox fursonas out there lol.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

The thing you gotta do is give them something to differentiate themselves like my character having a black eye and mechanical leg and my other main one being a fox crossed with a bat. Plus it's more important to make them an interesting character I suppose but a good design will help you make that interesting backstory.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

metatem said:


> The thing you gotta do is give them something to differentiate themselves like my character having a black eye and mechanical leg and my other main one being a fox crossed with a bat. Plus it's more important to make them an interesting character I suppose but a good design will help you make that interesting backstory.



Right. I think the first thing I should do is just sit down and brainstorm. Come up with a story, something. I'd like to go with a mix between alter-ego and reflection of my own personality. Balance of the two if you will. Mix some of my personal traits with some traits I wish I had perhaps.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> Right. I think the first thing I should do is just sit down and brainstorm. Come up with a story, something. I'd like to go with a mix between alter-ego and reflection of my own personality. Balance of the two if you will. Mix some of my personal traits with some traits I wish I had perhaps.


The best way I find to do it is to basically make something like a D&D game in your head and then build a few characters in your mind to run around a town and interact with people and the one you like the most build out a back story. Playing table top games does help a lot with character creation. I personally spend several hours on character creators in MMOs thinking up backstories for my characters to build their look.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

metatem said:


> The best way I find to do it is to basically make something like a D&D game in your head and then build a few characters in your mind to run around a town and interact with people and the one you like the most build out a back story. Playing table top games does help a lot with character creation. I personally spend several hours on character creators in MMOs thinking up backstories for my characters to build their look.



I've got a Word document open brainstorming the appearance/features of my fursona so far. I think the color scheme I'd like to go with is a white base with bright orange accents, my favorite two colors.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

You might want to go with something more original because as mentioned before there's a lot more foxes and wolves in the furry fandom. Don't go over the top with colors and accessories unless that's what you want.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> You might want to go with something more original because as mentioned before there's a lot more foxes and wolves in the furry fandom. Don't go over the top with colors and accessories unless that's what you want.



That's what I'm trying to avoid is going over the top. Still cool, but nothing that just hurts to look at.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> That's what I'm trying to avoid is going over the top. Still cool, but nothing that just hurts to look at.


Usually the simple things make something look nice. I have seen plenty of character with just two, non exotic colors and those character look way better than most of the characters in the furry fandom.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> Usually the simple things make something look nice. I have seen plenty of character with just two, non exotic colors and those character look way better than most of the characters in the furry fandom.



True, I agree. The little details can add up. I found a basic creator and just made a character with some ideas I had floating around in my head. I saved my progress so I can make some changes. What do you guys think? I still haven't decided on a name so I just chose something random.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> True, I agree. The little details can add up. I found a basic creator and just made a character with some ideas I had floating around in my head. I saved my progress so I can make some changes. What do you guys think? I still haven't decided on a name so I just chose something random.


Simple enough, not going to piss off the artist who are going to draw it if you are going to get commissions with it.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> Simple enough, not going to piss off the artist who are going to draw it if you are going to get commissions with it.



Right. Still think I can do better though. Feels like I'm missing something but I have no idea what.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> Right. Still think I can do better though. Feels like I'm missing something but I have no idea what.


Take reference from the real animal counterpart of your fursona. As far as I can tell the chest area lacks contrast.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> Take reference from the real animal counterpart of your fursona. As far as I can tell the chest area lacks contrast.



I think that's what it is. Maybe a black outline around the orange will help it pop out some more.


----------



## FerretXing (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> Right. Still think I can do better though. Feels like I'm missing something but I have no idea what.


You could add a more natural looking fur on the front like the dark fur stripe going through the body the animals have on the belly and chest area.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

FerretXing said:


> You could add a more natural looking fur on the front like the dark fur stripe going through the body the animals have on the belly and chest area.



Hmm... That would also help. I added a black outline post-haste in MSPaint, I think it helped out some. I'll check out some more fursona examples for coloring/shading.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> Hmm... That would also help. I added a black outline post-haste in MSPaint, I think it helped out some. I'll check out some more fursona examples for coloring/shading.


I would really recommend getting GIMP if you're going to do mouse based image editing as it is free and does everything photoshop does. If you do eventually get a tablet I would recommend using firealpaca or medibang paint. You can normally get a decent graphics tablet for about $20 - $30 on amazon like the Huion h420 or Ugee ex05. But if you're getting a graphics tablet look up reviews before you buy.

I can also advise on some extra stuff and maybe draw your OC if I get a little backstory or something for him. Or I could maybe help you out with that (though i'm not that good at writing stuff)


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

metatem said:


> I would really recommend getting GIMP if you're going to do mouse based image editing as it is free and does everything photoshop does. If you do eventually get a tablet I would recommend using firealpaca or medibang paint. You can normally get a decent graphics tablet for about $20 - $30 on amazon like the Huion h420 or Ugee ex05. But if you're getting a graphics tablet look up reviews before you buy.
> 
> I can also advise on some extra stuff and maybe draw your OC if I get a little backstory or something for him. Or I could maybe help you out with that (though i'm not that good at writing stuff)



I've got GIMP for editing my DSLR shots, it's a super nice program but I like Paint for quick edits that don't require lots of detail. I took a year of Photoshop class but still can't draw for anything. I can do some really good stick figures but that's about it unfortunately. I think between the both of us, we can make a halfway decent backstory. I posted a thread in the Art section of the forum seeing to get a reference sheet done, but I haven't gotten any bites on it yet.


----------



## metatem (Nov 14, 2016)

MT45 said:


> I've got GIMP for editing my DSLR shots, it's a super nice program but I like Paint for quick edits that don't require lots of detail. I took a year of Photoshop class but still can't draw for anything. I can do some really good stick figures but that's about it unfortunately. I think between the both of us, we can make a halfway decent backstory. I posted a thread in the Art section of the forum seeing to get a reference sheet done, but I haven't gotten any bites on it yet.



I'm sure I can teach you how to draw purely in GIMP as I used to do that. For quick edits I'd still say GIMP is the easiest as long as you already have it open.


----------



## MT45 (Nov 14, 2016)

metatem said:


> I'm sure I can teach you how to draw purely in GIMP as I used to do that. For quick edits I'd still say GIMP is the easiest as long as you already have it open.



It does take a little while to start up LOL.


----------

